# Finally Managed to Get Out



## LDUBS (Dec 10, 2019)

Turned out to be a nice sunny day. Temp was 44 deg's when I arrived at the lake. Probably low to mid 50's when I left. 

Managed a limit of trout before 10 am. Size from 15" to two at 19". Bite is real shallow this time of year. Guys that catch like to slow troll grubs using planer boards this time of year. I don't have planer boards and can't troll down much below 2.3 mph. So instead, I trolled a homemade spinner/hoochie thing (for 2 trout) and a skirted Mepps aglia (for 3 trout). I added a stinger hook with a trout worm to the Mepps spinner. It got hit harder than the hoochie. My speed was from 2.3 to 2.6 mph. I used the down riggers at 4' OTW, which means the release was probably less than 2' under the surface. I used a 150' set-back. 

Anyway, things have kind of kept me from getting out. Sure was nice to get a quick limit -- gave me some extra time for a nap this afternoon! Haha





View attachment 2


----------



## gnappi (Dec 27, 2019)

Nice fish! 

I've not been out in a couple of months... damn retirement so busy


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 27, 2019)

Noce job. Never tolling for trout but you inspire me to try sometime


----------

